
When you use marketing buzzwords, you sound like a moron - CodeLikeAJedi
https://code.likeagirl.io/when-you-use-marketing-buzzwords-you-sound-like-a-moron-59a0666ebcdc
======
cjhanks
All people are imperfect.

I have watched how market buzz words evolve, it is often not an intentional
process. In many companies, there is very little direct cooperation between
engineers and marketing/sales. In fact, it can get so bad that even the
middle-management is not qualified to understand what their team does.

In such an environment, most people don't speak 'engineering'. So there are
two groups of people talking _at_ each-other, why?

> "When marketers shoot out of the gate with a shitload of buzzwords, this
> engenders in me an instant dismissal. I instantly don’t trust anything you
> have to say."

So now you have this poor marketer or sales person just trying to sell the God
damned product, but it feels like nobody in the company even knows what the
product is. Why? Because nobody in the company remembers how it came to be,
and its success is nobodies personal vested interest.

By the time a product reaches a sales team - it's just a word soup. Verbs
became nouns, nouns became adjectives, some words were made up, and some words
only exist because engineers were condescending to sales.

------
Simulacra
This blog post is really condescending. Marketing buzzwords are not for you,
they're for people who don't understand marketing, and probably view it as a
black box. It's marketing people marketing themselves. I don't exactly see
where the problem is....

------
satherx
Um. There are a lot of cliches in this post. Also a cliched meme. Technically
not buzzwords, I suppose, but maybe be a bit less harsh if you're not going to
be creative in your use of language either?

------
hprotagonist
For years now, I hear Jimi Hendrix in my head whenever someone spouts too much
jargon.

 _But you and I, we 've been through that

And this is not our fate

So let us not talk falsely now

The hour is getting late_

~~~
gmoes
He covered it from Bob Dylan.

~~~
hprotagonist
Oh, I know. (i meant i heard his voice, not "his" words, but that was probably
not very clear).

This gets better, actually: the legend goes that when Dylan heard Hendrix'
version the first time, he made a remark to the effect of "welp, it's his song
now..." and performed it either never again or very very rarely therafter.

[https://www.quora.com/What-did-Bob-Dylan-say-after-he-
heard-...](https://www.quora.com/What-did-Bob-Dylan-say-after-he-heard-Jimi-
Hendrixs-version-of-All-Along-the-Watchtower)

